# Just need to get something to put in them.



## Swipht (Apr 2, 2012)

http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj637/Saizo_Corey/?action=view&amp;current=100_1116.jpg

Photos were to big to upload threw the forum. . . Was thinking spiny flower


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice, those the little tanks? I like the spiral bamboo...some Wahlbergii's would look nice....I would def go with a smaller species


----------



## maybon (Apr 2, 2012)

really cool containers, I was thinking of using dirt in mine but it was a hassle trying to get springtails to clean it &amp; prevent mold forming


----------



## mkayum (Apr 2, 2012)

The bamboos I used for their perching. I would leave my mantids on them. They would just stay there and hang. I also use orchids too.

Nice setup... not bad.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Really cool, I'm thinking of doing a similiar thing involving spare 10 gallons and communal setups.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2012)

"Welcome to The Ritz". Whatever goes in them is lucky.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 3, 2012)

I used to have a bunch of those tanks and sold them all!

Now I wish I hadnt done that!!


----------



## Swipht (Apr 3, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> Nice, those the little tanks? I like the spiral bamboo...some Wahlbergii's would look nice....I would def go with a smaller species


Yeah 14.99 at petco comes with a glass lid. 2.5 gallon

.



Psychobunny said:


> I used to have a bunch of those tanks and sold them all!
> 
> Now I wish I hadnt done that!!


What possessed you to do that?



Myrmecologist2 said:


> Really cool, I'm thinking of doing a similiar thing involving spare 10 gallons and communal setups.


http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=88

I used this web page for some ideas. I found that they really don't clutter the tank with plants, unlike my first terrarium.


----------



## twolfe (Apr 3, 2012)

Swipht said:


> http://s1271.photobu...nt=100_1116.jpg
> 
> Photos were to big to upload threw the forum. . . Was thinking spiny flower


I have p wahlbergii nymphs if you are interested.


----------



## Assault Ferret (Jul 8, 2012)

I have one of those little tanks as well...would it be a bad idea if I were to put a Creo. pictipennis nymph in there by itself?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 17, 2012)

Assault Ferret said:


> I have one of those little tanks as well...would it be a bad idea if I were to put a Creo. pictipennis nymph in there by itself?


it would need active feeders that fly around the tank, but other than that it should be fine. creos are very forgiving. I kept one in a 5 gal. tank!


----------



## Assault Ferret (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool, thanks! ^_^


----------

